# My into for 2 Beetle's



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi all- I used to be a vw guy a few years ago, then made the switch to audi, but now i'm back! 2 weeks ago I picked up my first "new" car. A certified preowned '12 Beetle Turbo, base, white, 6spd with 670miles. Searched long and hard to find it, and felt I was getting a good deal with the extra 2/24 warranty meaning I'd have 4 years 59k worth of warranty!! AWESOME!










Picked it up Monday 2/11 and was getting ready to go down to Florida for a vacation. Got my insurance card Thursday 2/14 and was on the road Friday evening 2/15. Drove 600 miles and BAM! Totaled. Was rear ended by a tractor trailer on 81 South outside Roanoke VA at 6:00pm. An incident just ahead caused everyone to slam on the brakes coming to a dead stop, but the tractor trailer behind me couldn't stop in time and rammed into the back of my new Bug, pushed me under a Jeep Grand Cherokee and him into a Toyota pickup truck and him into an Acura MDX. Needless to say, the Beetle did VERY well with the impact and protecting us from any serious injuries. We were able to open the doors without problems, the windows still dropped down like normal, and the 4 ways went on like they should and I believe the engine was shut off, but the key was still in the accessory position (i'm a bit hazy on that detail, but remember pulling the key back and out like normal).


























and what hit us: 









No serious injuries or fatalities. We were all able to get out (Jeep had more trouble than we did) and walk around. Minor bumps, bruises and cuts, but again, we were all alive! It could've been a lot worse!

We got a rental car the next day and continued down to Florida. We decided to upgrade to a full size and were given a 12 Chrysler 300 which we dubbed "the boat". It was comfy and surprisingly with the V6 and 8spd tranny was very fuel efficient. We were averaging 33-35mpg on the flats down south, and 30-32 in the hills of VA/PA. I'm now dealing with insurance and they totaled my Bug, are writing me a check for more than what I paid for it too!

So I called the dealership I bought the White one from and told them what happened, etc. Ironically they needed me to come in to sign the title on my Audi since they forgot to have me sign. I jokingly said, "so I still own an Audi right?!" They laughed and said not quite. But VW is offering discounts on leftover '12 models, and there's a silver one identical to your white one, brand new, cheaper than what you paid. I went and looked this past Monday, and signed all the papers last night on my 2nd new car:










And if it wasn't odd enough getting back into the Bug at the dealer, on the test drive we were on the highway and lots of traffic with a tractor trailer behind me...:facepalm: Hopefully this one will last longer than 4 days/600 miles!

Hope to stick around this time and enjoy the Bug. I already have wheels for it from my Audi once the weather gets nicer. Need some suspension and color matched sidemarkers.

- Nate


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Man that is a crazy story! I'm glad you are okay, get yourself a rock solid lawyer and go get paid. I would.

So what did you pay for each one if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

stainlineho said:


> Man that is a crazy story! I'm glad you are okay, get yourself a rock solid lawyer and go get paid. I would.
> 
> So what did you pay for each one if you don't mind me asking?


It is certainly a crazy situation. But thank you, we are very lucky the Bug crumpled in all the right places.

The white was certified preowned for $21,995
The silver was leftover new for $19,989


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Good to hear it all worked out and everyone is safe. 👍


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

MnATL said:


> Good to hear it all worked out and everyone is safe. 👍


:thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

very happy to hear you're alright, i had a similar experience in my '98 new beetle, totally destroyed and walked away without a scratch .


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Thanks for the pix. Good to know you weren't hurt considering that rig was behind you. 

Do you know how fast you were going at impact? 

Does the Jeep have a raised suspension? I hate raised truck/SUVs for the reason they'll end up on the roof of regular cars in a crash. 


















Good luck with your silver Bug. What a deal!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Thanks for the pix. Good to know you weren't hurt considering that rig was behind you.
> 
> Do you know how fast you were going at impact?
> 
> ...


We were all stopped when the semi hit me. He estimates maybe 45-50mph at time of impact?
The Jeep was stock. The Toyota had a lifted suspension and when the Jeep went into the back of him, both his airbags deployed.

Thanks! I thought it was quite a good price!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VWNDAHS said:


> very happy to hear you're alright, i had a similar experience in my '98 new beetle, totally destroyed and walked away without a scratch .


:thumbup: VW Engineering! :thumbup:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I almost forgot the silver looks great. Congrats on a great deal! I got a similar deal for my Beetle!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow. Crazy story. Glad you're around to tell it. It could have been a lot worse. Congrats on your new purchase(s) :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Welcome!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

vdubjettaman said:


> :thumbup: VW Engineering! :thumbup:


Indeed!!


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Dang! Most new car owners worry about their first parking lot ding or road-rash on their new shiny wheels. Anyway, I'm very glad that you guys came out as well as you did. 

When I was detailing my new Bug I was a bit disappointed in its construction under the engine compartment. This being my 5th Dub' I really thought it was very thin on metal and flimsy! However, after seeing your car and that everyone got out with only minor issues, I'm very impressed. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

stainlineho said:


> I almost forgot the silver looks great. Congrats on a great deal! I got a similar deal for my Beetle!


 I don't see to many online, and even driving around most are black. I miss my white one tho-



Anthony_A said:


> Wow. Crazy story. Glad you're around to tell it. It could have been a lot worse. Congrats on your new purchase(s) :thumbup:


Thanks



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Welcome!


:wave: 



VWNDAHS said:


> Indeed!!


:thumbup:



SaberOne said:


> Dang! Most new car owners worry about their first parking lot ding or road-rash on their new shiny wheels. Anyway, I'm very glad that you guys came out as well as you did.
> 
> When I was detailing my new Bug I was a bit disappointed in its construction under the engine compartment. This being my 5th Dub' I really thought it was very thin on metal and flimsy! However, after seeing your car and that everyone got out with only minor issues, I'm very impressed. :thumbup:


It did very well all things considered. I feel safe for sure, but it was weird getting back in it at the dealership.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

wow.. gotta a lawyer, truck at fault that hit u, great u are ok, thats why i drive my B and not a paper thin rice cake...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

It's good to know that the Beetle's gas tank has enough protection to withstand being rammed
by a 'semi'.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Hmm, I was wondering why the airbags didn't deploy on and impact.


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

SaberOne said:


> Hmm, I was wondering why the airbags didn't deploy on and impact.


Primary impact was from behind, airbags aren't going to do much good. The secondary impact into the car in front was probably slower than the first, given that OP would have been on the brakes and the distance between OP and the car in front. Either way, airbags are only going to activate if a very specific set of parameters are detected. They weren't detected, they didn't activate, and it doesn't seem like the system was wrong at all, OP made it out just fine.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Babie said:


> wow.. gotta a lawyer, truck at fault that hit u, great u are ok, thats why i drive my B and not a paper thin rice cake...


Don't need a lawyer at this point.



ridgemanron said:


> It's good to know that the Beetle's gas tank has enough protection to withstand being rammed
> by a 'semi'.


I looked all around the car, nothing was leaking onto the road. 



SaberOne said:


> Hmm, I was wondering why the airbags didn't deploy on and impact.


We were stopped and it was a rear impact first. We were pushed under the Jeep who's bumper must be high enough to clear the sensors in the bumper and didn't deploy the airbags. In hindsight it probably was a good thing they didn't deploy. We could both have some more injuries to our heads than what we already experienced. 



kimilein said:


> Primary impact was from behind, airbags aren't going to do much good. The secondary impact into the car in front was probably slower than the first, given that OP would have been on the brakes and the distance between OP and the car in front. Either way, airbags are only going to activate if a very specific set of parameters are detected. They weren't detected, they didn't activate, and it doesn't seem like the system was wrong at all, OP made it out just fine.


pretty much what everyone else can deduce.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad everything worked out! :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

vdub10golf said:


> Glad everything worked out! :thumbup:


Thanks Tommy


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> Hmm, I was wondering why the airbags didn't deploy on and impact.





vdubjettaman said:


> We were stopped and it was a rear impact first. We were pushed under the Jeep who's bumper must be high enough to clear the sensors in the bumper and didn't deploy the airbags. In hindsight it probably was a good thing they didn't deploy. We could both have some more injuries to our heads than what we already experienced.


I know VW's use sensors to measure deceleration G forces to determine if they need to deploy an airbag. It's not necessarily about the impact. Eventhough you got hit hard from behind the front end damage was pretty superficial. If you had hit the Jeep harder they would've deployed. 

Glad you made it out in one piece, and the car did it's job keeping you safe. :thumbup:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Glad everything worked out, Beetles hold up well in accidents even the new beetle (98-2010) did very well. One of the worst accidents I saw on duty was a 2003 new beetle that was hit by an expedition at over 65mph the whole front end was torn off, but the occupants were untouched.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I know VW's use sensors to measure deceleration G forces to determine if they need to deploy an airbag. It's not necessarily about the impact. Eventhough you got hit hard from behind the front end damage was pretty superficial. If you had hit the Jeep harder they would've deployed.
> 
> Glad you made it out in one piece, and the car did it's job keeping you safe. :thumbup:


I believe i read in a VW owner manual once the airbags will not activate at speeds under 9mph. I was involved in a similar crash with my MKV GLI. I was hit in the rear around 35 to 40 and was pushed into the back of a truck. Because I was stopped behind the truck at the time my airbags didn't go off even though my front end was destroyed. 

As for the Beetle it truly is a strong car as demonstrated by the photos the OP posted. It honestly did well taking a hit from a Semi like that. 

As everyone else pretty much said get a good lawyer and good luck with the new one.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

creeping up the miles to almost where the white one was when purchased at 670 miles!

Got a set of Monster Beetle Mats and a Beetle Plate frame. Can't wait to figure out what suspension to go with so I can swap over my Audi wheels for the nice weather soon!


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

I drive that area of 81 at least once a week. I am extremely glad that you and your are ok. Seeing your VW survive that give me a little extra faith in mine. Cheers on the new silver one.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

BMKruse said:


> I drive that area of 81 at least once a week. I am extremely glad that you and your are ok. Seeing your VW survive that give me a little extra faith in mine. Cheers on the new silver one.


 Ironically it was in the "safety corridor" of the highway. The speed limit dropped to 60mph -> which in theory is a good thing, slow people down. But what it really seems to do is cause backups further along the highway which can lead to accidents like what I experienced. 

Thank you tho. Still have pains in my neck and upper back. Seeing the chiropractor 2 times a week since the accident.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Little mileage check:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

vdubjettaman said:


> Little mileage check:


 Sweet! I just went over 1,000 miles this past weekend.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

i should be there this weekend! approaching 850 miles today.


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

Your faith in buying another Beetle got me to pull the trigger this pass Sunday. I picked at a week owned 2013 TDI with 1300 miles on it for my future wife.

She loves it!


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

BMKruse said:


> Your faith in buying another Beetle got me to pull the trigger this pass Sunday. I picked at a week owned 2013 TDI with 1300 miles on it for my future wife.
> 
> She loves it!


Wow! Someone returned their TDI after 1300 miles? Sure hope they just swapped it out for something else on the lot, otherwise I'm sure they took a bath. Frankly, I wish I had done that when I purchased my 2007 Passat. By the time I got home from the dealer which was about 170 miles away, I had buyers remorse to no end. :facepalm: Back then, the Passat Sport with the 2.0t was so incredibly gutless' I hated that POS car until I traded it in for the new Bug. 

Still, I get harassed by some of my friends because they think the Bug is for a much younger person and well, I'm not!  Yes, there is some truth to that but I refuse to drive a Lincoln or wear socks with sandals! Anyway, this is my fifth Dub' in a row and I can honestly say it's the most enjoyable one of the bunch. I believe it's because of the TDI configuration as I just love the low-end torque and relative fuel economy. In my view it's the best of both worlds. :thumbup:


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

I would bet that this was a service loaner. Great way to get a nearly brand new car for a great price.



SaberOne said:


> Wow! Someone returned their TDI after 1300 miles? Sure hope they just swapped it out for something else on the lot, otherwise I'm sure they took a bath. …


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

The lady purchased it the second week of January. A week later she heard that there was a TDI convertible and returned it to buy that one.

She owned it for a total of 10 days.

Great fun car.


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

Someone took a bath on it but it wasn't me!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

BMKruse said:


> Your faith in buying another Beetle got me to pull the trigger this pass Sunday. I picked at a week owned 2013 TDI with 1300 miles on it for my future wife.
> 
> She loves it!


Well I'm glad you did! They are fun cars. I just passed 2100 miles this week and so far it's been worth it. *This is my first new car - so I'm sure that has something to do with my emotion towards it.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow! It's great to see that you and your passenger are safe and sound! I think you should send these photos to VW, they would sell me on the safety of a Beetle! 

Good luck with round 2!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

kaitisland said:


> Wow! It's great to see that you and your passenger are safe and sound! I think you should send these photos to VW, they would sell me on the safety of a Beetle!
> 
> Good luck with round 2!


Already did!


----------

